# iso's brennen!



## Gabi (1. Januar 2004)

Hi,

ich bin gerade dabei Mandrake downzuloaden. Kann ich die Iso's dann ganz normal brennen
oder gibts da eine besondere Vorgehensweise damit das ganze dann auch erkannt wird bzw.
installiert werden kann?

Wenn ich nun alles gebrannt habe, kann ich Mandrake neben SuSE laufen lassen?
(ich denke das wird ein wenig schwieriger, gell?)

Und dann hätte ich noch eine Frage bezüglich des Mozilla's.
Ich habe mir die Version 1.6 gesaugt und ins "Home" Verzeichnis kopiert.
Nun, er ist meines erachtens sehr schnell!   Nur die Schriften passen irgendwie
nicht! Man kann bei den Einstellungen nur die "iso" Schriften einstellen und nicht
zb. verdana ansich, obwohl ich sie installiert habe! Ach ja, die Auflösung steht auf 96 dpi.
Mach ich da was falsch?

Und dann noch eine letzte Frage zwecks "Ximian".
Ist es unter Linux normal, dass man beim mailen auf die ä, ü, ö aufpassen muss?
Also statt ü --> ue, ä -->ae usw. ...?

hmm ... ich check das irgendiwe nicht!

Liebe Grüße und noch ein schönes und gesundes 2004
Gabi


----------



## JohannesR (1. Januar 2004)

CDs brennen:
	
	
	



```
#cdrecord -v dev={DEVICE} {DATEI}
```
Das Device bekommst du per
	
	
	



```
#cdrecord -scanbus
```
 heraus. Die Datei ist dein Iso-Image.


----------



## tim&struppi (2. Januar 2004)

*Umlaute in ximian un co.*

Hallo,
in der Datei etc/sysconfig/i18n muß folgendes stehen:

LANG="de_DE"
SUPPORTED="de_DE.UTF-8:de_DE@euro:de_DE:de"
SYSFONT="lat9w-16"

Um in ximian das ganze Problem zu entgehen, kannst du deine e-Mails als HTML-Kodiert versenden. Die meissten e-Mail Programme ( Betriebssysteme egal ) zeigen HTML kodierter Zeichensatz an.

Unter Werkzeuge,Einstellungen, Editoreinstellung kann man HTML aktivieren

Hoffe, geholfen zu haben
Gruß Michael


----------



## Gabi (2. Januar 2004)

*Re: Umlaute in ximian un co.*



> _Original geschrieben von tim&struppi _
> *Hallo,
> in der Datei etc/sysconfig/i18n muß folgendes stehen:
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

ich denke Du hast mir sehr geholfen  
Vielen Dank

Gabi


----------



## Gabi (2. Januar 2004)

*Mandrake Live CD*

hmm ... ich hörte dass es auch eine Live CD von Mandrake gibt!?
Kann man die auch irgendwo downloaden? Denn dann könnte
man ja Mandrake ohne zu installieren ausprobieren

Das wäre ja extrem super!  

Gabi


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. Januar 2004)

Hi Gabi,

also ich hab mal ein bisschen gegoogelt, und das einzige was ich finde, ist
die folgende Live CD:
MandrakeMove
Das ist anscheinend eine LiveCD die sich besonders auf Office Anwendungen
spezialisiert. 
Und wie ich der Seite entnehmen kann, kannst du die Beta Version
von FTPs ziehen.

Thorsten


----------



## Gabi (3. Januar 2004)

Vielen Dank, Thorsten!

So wie ich heute gesehen habe, ist mein Downloadvolumen fast aufgebraucht!  
Die werd ich mir dann nächstes Monat downloaden.

Ich hab aber jetzt die normalen Iso's gebrannt und wollte mal gucken wie es geht.
Es geht nicht *könnte heulen*
Die Checksumme ist korrekt.
Wenn ich den Pc starte, startet er ganz normal den Grub. Als ob keine Installations CD
drin wär.

In der Anleitung steht:
*All the CD-Writing software can use ISO image to burn directly a CD-Rom*

Also sollte es ganz normal zum brennen gehen, nicht?
Was mach ich nur falsch?

Gruß
Gabi


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gabi,

hast du in deinem BIOS auch eingestellt dass er als erstes von CD booten soll?
Weil wenn du dort HDA stehen hast, bootet er von der Festplatte und nimmt
deinen Bootloader. Überprüf das mal und reboote dann mit den CDs im Laufwerk.

Thorsten


----------



## Gabi (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *Hallo Gabi,
> 
> hast du in deinem BIOS auch eingestellt dass er als erstes von CD booten soll?
> ...



Hallo Thorsten,

ja, das ist eingestellt. Zuerst CDROM, Floppy, HDA. Sollte so funktionieren.

Gabi


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Januar 2004)

Mhh, 
das ist komisch, weil normal langt es wenn man die iso's ganz normal brennt,
so hab ich es bis jetzt immer gemacht. 
Ich hab da ein wage Vermutung, könnte aber auch Blödsinn sein, ist dein Laufwerk
mit welchem du die CD bootest als Master oder als Slave gejumpert? Und wo hängt sie dran?
Mit der ersten Festplatte an einem Kabel?

Thorsten


----------



## Gabi (3. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Thorsten Ball _
> *
> Ich hab da ein wage Vermutung, könnte aber auch Blödsinn sein, ist dein Laufwerk
> mit welchem du die CD bootest als Master oder als Slave gejumpert? Und wo hängt sie dran?
> ...



Hmm ... da müsste ich mal den Pc auf machen! 
Aber komisch ist, dass wenn ich die Inst. CD von SuSE ein lege und boote
funktionierts!

Gabi


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Januar 2004)

Oh, dann dürfte es doch Schwachsinn sein. Also vergiss das wieder. Vielleicht liegt es daran dass
er die CD als Multisession gebrannt hat.. Tut mir leid, kann dir da nicht helfen.

Thorsten


----------



## Gabi (3. Januar 2004)

Ich bedank mich dennoch ganz herzlich für Deine Mühe

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------



## tim&struppi (3. Januar 2004)

Hallo Gabi,
wenn deine Suse CD funktionieren, müssten die Mandrake ebenso gehen.
Ich hatte mal den Fehler gemacht, einfach die iso Datei auf die CD zu brennen, was dann natürlich nicht ging ( hatte eine Daten CD erstellt mit nur der iso-Datei ).
Richtig:
Unter K3b Tools, CD, Burn CD ISO Image. Vieleicht aus Versehen übersehen ?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Gabi (4. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von tim&struppi _
> *Hallo Gabi,
> wenn deine Suse CD funktionieren, müssten die Mandrake ebenso gehen.
> Ich hatte mal den Fehler gemacht, einfach die iso Datei auf die CD zu brennen, was dann natürlich nicht ging ( hatte eine Daten CD erstellt mit nur der iso-Datei ).
> ...



Hallo Michael,

genau dieser Fehler war es Ich hatte ebenfalls eine Daten CD erstellt mit nur der iso-Datei!
Jetzt gehts. 

Vielen Dank!  

Liebe Grüße
Gabi


----------

